# Adding a second network card question



## mrv1976 (Apr 18, 2005)

Hi,

Here's the situation:

Running Windows 2000 Pro, have 2 network card installed. The first network card I have installed is plugged into 2 other computers through a switch and is segmented from the entire network. The reason why I'm installing the second network card is to have Internet and printing purposes. Anyways, I installed the second nic and plugged the network cable into my other switch which is tied into my network. I entered in all my settings IP, Gateway, DNS, but when I try to access the internet can't get on. So to me it looks like it's looking at the default network card which isn't connected to the Internet. So how can I configure it to see the second network card for Internet etc. Any help would greatly appreciated.


----------



## JamesO (Mar 30, 2005)

Unfortunately, I do not think it’s that simple. You can have multiple cards in a windows machine, but usually only use 1 at a time. The problem is I am not aware of Windows supporting a routing program for multiple NIC's. I know of very specific situations where multiple NIC's are used either for redundancy or other purposes, but there is usually some proprietary software to support this.

JamesO


----------



## Squashman (Apr 14, 2005)

JamesO said:


> The problem is I am not aware of Windows supporting a routing program for multiple NIC's. JamesO


Type *route* at a command prompt.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

And ROUTE /? will be even more illuminating. :grin:


----------



## Grinch (Jan 29, 2005)

Hi,
I have four machines on a network. All run W2K and are routed through a network switch that has both wired and wireless connections. I use two of the machines togeather, one sitting on top of the other. The top one is connected to the network with a R45cable(10-100). The second machine bottom one is connected to the internet with a wireless card(56). The two machines are connected togeather in a peer to peer with a 1gig crossover cable(1 gig cards). The top machine is on the internet and network all the time. I turn off the wireless card on the bottom machine for security of that machine. The bottom machine is always on the network through the peer to peer connection but can not access the internet unless I enable the wireless card. All machines on the network can see each other and share everything(files,printers,etc.). Three of them are always on the internet. The four is on the internet when the wireless card is enabled. When the wireless card is on I can see that both connections are working to the network and internet. 
I don't do any thing special as to the setup and it all seems to work fine.


----------



## Chevy (Jul 25, 2003)

mrv1976 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Here's the situation:
> 
> Running Windows 2000 Pro, have 2 network card installed. The first network card I have installed is plugged into 2 other computers through a switch and is segmented from the entire network. The reason why I'm installing the second network card is to have Internet and printing purposes. Anyways, I installed the second nic and plugged the network cable into my other switch which is tied into my network. I entered in all my settings IP, Gateway, DNS, but when I try to access the internet can't get on. So to me it looks like it's looking at the default network card which isn't connected to the Internet. So how can I configure it to see the second network card for Internet etc. Any help would greatly appreciated.


Just curious, but do you have any firewall software running on this machine? While you've successfully added a second network to the computer, a local firewall may not recognize it right off.

Also, what are the ip's of each nic (or network)?


----------



## MAQ_FR (Mar 17, 2005)

mrv1976 - you say you have 2 switches? Are they connected physically - did you assign IP addresses in the same subnets etc etc? you cannot put 2 cards on the same Server/PC on the same subnet - unless you are load balancing (e.g. Intel Teaming software)
Its sometimes easier to get the old fashioned pen & paper and draw a topograph before you start.

What connects to the ineternet? USB ADSL modem? Router? etc?

The ISP will provide an IP address visible to teh web!
Your Router or PC will provide an internal (LAN) address typically 192.168.0.1 
Anything connected to that PC or router will have also an IP address in 192.168.0.x

If it's a USB ADSL modem for example, sharing the connection is the best option.
( Win2000pro allows for internet connection sharing:
Use the default to connect to the 'net then share it's connection. Your ISP will give you your IP address (e.g; 82.128.x.x), sharing that connection gives your PC a local address of 192.168.0.1 by default & all other PC's connected to that a "DHCP address like 192.168.0.x )

If it's a router, (Obviously you need to set you firewall settings/routing)

Result: LAN / WAN access is via router/pc on subnet 192.168.0.x . All on that subnet will have 'net access (unless you restrict otherwise).

Now..........

On PC1, assign the other NIC on a different IP address subnet (e.g: 11.10.10.x), & connect to the other switch . Connect all other PC's 2nd NIC's to that same switch assigning NIC 2 in All, an IP addrsss in the same subnet (11.10.10.x).

Should work ok

I have a similar homeset up to the Ginch, but the difference is that PC 1 (2000pro) connects via USB to a router for the ADSL connection - internet access!

PC 2 connects to router by ethernet (10/100) (2000pro)
PC 3 (daughter's) connects to router by ethernet (10/100) (XPpro )
PC 4 (laptop) connects to router by wireless (22mbs) (2000pro)
PC 5 (work laptop) connects to router by wireless (22mbs) (XPpro) + 2003 terminal server access.

All connect to internet OK -no issues.

(plus GSM by blueooth)

PC1 & 2 & 3 have additional 10/100/1Gb cards and connect to a switch.

All communicate share files etc - no issues. I can also monitor/control too.

*******************************
For me: ISP provides IP address.

routing:

All USB devices on 11.10.1.x
All W/less devices on 11.10.2.x
All ethernet devices on 11.10.3.x
All bluetooth on 11.10.4.x

PC1 NIC1 is assigned ip address 11.10.1.2 USB
PC2 NIC1 is assigned ip address 11.10.3.2 ETH
PC3 NIC1 is assigned ip address 11.10.3.3 ETH
PC4 NIC1 is assigned ip address 11.10.2.2 Wless
PC5 NIC1 is assigned ip address 11.10.2.3 Wless
GSM is assigned 11.10.4.2 Bth

PC1 NIC2 has fixed ip address 192.168.0.10
PC2 NIC2 has fixed ip address 192.168.0.20
PC3 NIC2 has fixed ip address 192.168.0.30

For me it works OK, even our MIS locked down the laptop for work (allegedly) and I can still use a LAN connection to it's onboard ethernet port and access it too.
**********************************
Additional question to all.........

I installed "Remotely anywhere" on a PC by mistake and want to uninstall it - but can't :-(
there is no "uninstall" option, & add/remove progs has no entry.

When I check the registry - i can't find anything (unless I'm just not "seeing it" - it always reboots and starts up again.

The only solution I have so far is to disable it in services.

Does anyone know how to Uninstall "Remotely Anywhere"?


----------



## JamesO (Mar 30, 2005)

Try this utility, I know it has an un-install option, but not sure how well it works?

http://www.worldstart.com/weekly-download/archives/reg-cleaner4.3.htm

Also under tools, the Registry clean up is good.

You might also search the machine using *Start, Search, For Files and Folders*, sometime applications have uninstall files that do not show up under the Add/Remove Software.

JamesO


----------

